# Kimler Var > Kim Kimdir ? >  Alparslan Türkeş Kimdir?

## ceyda

alparslantrke[1].jpg
Alparslan Türkeş 1917 Lefkoşe'de doğdu, 4 Nisan 1997'de Ankara'da vefat etti. Türk asker ve siyaset adamı.

Ülkücülerin başbuğu olarak adlandırılan Türkeş, aynı dönem Türk siyaset yaşamını etkileyen liderlerden biriydi. Türkeş Kuleli Askeri Lisesi ve Harp Okulu'nu bitirdikten sonra 1944'te yüzbaşı rütbesindeyken "Turancılık" davasından yargılandı. Dava sonunda aldığı ceza 1 yıldan az olduğu için orduya tekrar dönebildi. 1948'de Harp Akademisi'ni bitirdi. 1959'da albaylığa yükseldi. 27 Mayıs 1960 harekatının bildirisini radyodan okuduktan sonra adı sıkça duyulmaya başlandı. Bu dönemde Milli Birlik Komitesi içindeki görüş ayrılığı sonucu 14 üye ile birlikte emekliye ayrıldı. Bir süre sonra Hindistan'a büyükelçi müşaviri olarak gönderilen Türkeş, 1963'te yurda dönerek Cumhuriyetçi Köylü Millet Partisi'ne (CKMP) girdi.

1965'te bu partinin başkanı oldu ve aynı yıl milletvekili seçildi. CKMP programını ünlü kitabı 9 Işık'taki görüşler doğrultusunda değiştirdi ve 1969'da partinin adını Milliyetçi Hareket Partisi (MHP) yaptı. 1975'ten sonra koalisyon hükümetlerinde başbakan yardımcılığı görevinde bulunan Türkeş 12 Eylül darbesi'nden sonra 4,5 yıl tutuklu kaldı. 1987'de siyaset yasağının kalkmasıyla birlikte Milliyetçi Çalışma Partisi'ne (MÇP) girdi ve aynı yıl yapılan olağanüstü kongrede genel başkanlığa seçildi. 1991 genel seçimlerinde RP ile seçim ittifakı yapan MÇP lideri Türkeş yeniden parlamentoya girdi. Ancak, daha sonra MHP adını alan partisi 1995 genel seçimlerinde Türkiye barajını aşamadığı için Türkeş de parlamento dışında kaldı.

Alparslan Türkeş 4 Nisan 1997'de geçirdiği kalp krizi sonucu Ankara'da vefat etti.

Eserleri
Milli Doktirin 9 Işık; Alparslan TürkeşKamer Yayınları; İstanbul , 1997; 
Dokuz Işık; Berikan Elektronik Basım Yayım; 
9 Işık; Hamle Yayınevi; İstanbul; 
Dokuz Işık ve Türkiye;Hamle Yayınevi; İstanbul; 
Ülkücülük; Hamle Yayınevi; İstanbul, 1995; 
12 Eylül Adaleti (!) : Savunma; Hamle Yayınevi; İstanbul, 1994; 
1944 Milliyetçilik Olayı; Hamle Yayınevi; 
Modern Türkiye ; İstanbul, 
Milliyetçilik Olayları; Berikan Elektronik Basım Yayım; 
27 Mayıs ve Gerçekler; Berikan Elektronik Basım Yayım;
27 Mayıs, 13 Kasım, 21 Mayıs ve Gerçekler; İstanbul, 1996; 
Ahlakçılık; Berikan Elektronik Basım Yayım; 
Etik (Ahlak Felsefesi), Etik.; Bunalımdan Çıkış Yolu; Kamer Yayınları; 
Türk Edebiyatında Anılar, İncelemeler, Tenkidler, Anı-Günce-Mektup; 
İstanbul, 1994; 
Bunalımdan Çıkış Yolu; Hamle Yayınevi; İstanbul, 1996; 
Dış Meselemiz; Berikan Elektronik Basım Yayım; 
İlimcilik; Berikan Elektronik Basım Yayım; 
Kahramanlık Ruhu; İstanbul, 1996; 
Temel Görüşler; Kamer Yayınları; 
Sistemler ve Öğretiler; İstanbul, 1994; 
Türkiye'nin Meseleleri; Hamle Yayınevi; İstanbul, 1996;
Yeni Ufuklara Doğru; Kamer Yayınları; 
Sistemler ve Öğretiler; İstanbul, 1995.
(Aşağıdaki bilgiler MHP resmi sitesinden alınmıştır.)

Milletimizin yetiştirdiği son Başbuğun hayat hikayesinin başlangıcında da göç var.

Yıl 1860 Orta Anadolu'da, Kayseri'nin, Pınarbaşı ilçesi'nin Yukarı Köşkerli Köyünde meskun Avşar Obalarından Koyunoğlu ailesi bir toprak meselesi yüzünden kavgaya girişince Sultan Abdülaziz'in fermanıyla Kıbrısa sürgün edilir.

Yıl 1917 ve Kasımın 25'i, öğle vakti.. yer, Lefkoşe. Haydarpaşa Mahallesi Kirlizade sokağı 13 numaralı mütevazi evde, Kıbrısa yerleşen Koyunoğlu soyuna mensup Tuzlalı Ahmet Hamdi Bey ve esi Fatma Zehra Hanimin Ali Arslan adini verdikleri oğulları dünyaya gelir.

Yıl 1921 ve 4 yıl 4 ay 4 günlük Ali Arslan, annesi tarafından yıkanır, yeni elbiseler giydirilir ve devrin âdetince fesi mücevherler ile süslenerek Sarayönü ilkokul'una (Sıbyan Mektebi) gönderilir. Sarıklı ve mübarek bir Osmanlı Uleması olan Hoca Efendi'nin dizi dibine çöken Ali Arslan'ın ağzından çıkan ilk söz bir euzü besmeledir. Ey Rahman ve Rahim olan Allahım, annem beni yetiştirdi bu mektebe yolladı, okuyup yetişip, milletime hizmet etmek istiyorum dermişçesine bir besmeledir, Ali Arslan'ın ağzından dökülen..

Birbirinin ardısıra gelen ilkokul ve Rüştiye yılları ve her biri birbirinden daha değerli Hüsnü Bey, Selahattin Bey, Mehmet Asim Bey, Ragıp Tüzün Bey, Turgut Bey, Osman Zeki Bey ve Faiz Kaymak gibi Türklük ve Türkçülük şuuruyla bilenmiş birer hançer olan hocalarından feyz alır. Onlar Ona müfredatın yanısıra Kıbrıs Türklerinin yalnız olmadığını Devlet-i âli Osman bakiyesi hür ve müstakil Türkiye'nin yanısıra yeryüzünde kendileri gibi bahtsız esaret altında milyonlarca Türk olduğunu da öğretirler. Dahası Osman Zeki Bey Ali Arslan'ın adini adeta senin adin "Alparslan olsun" ve Sultan Alpaslan'a denk bir yiğit Türk ol, diyerek değiştirir.

Küçük Alparslanın doğup, yetiştiği o yıllarda, Piyale Pasa yadigârı Kıbrıs, sevgili Yeşilada'mızın tamamı İngiliz işgali altındadır ve Türk'ün istiklâlini kaybetmesinin ne demek olduğu Onun ruhunun derinliklerine şuurunun uyanmağa başladığı günden, çocukluk yıllarının başlangıcından başlayarak siner. O her gece Türkiye'ye gidip asker olmayı ve gelip ata-baba ocağını kurtarmanın düşüyle uyur, uyanır.

Yıl 1933 ve Alparslanın artik işgal altında, esaret altında yasamaya dayanacak gücü kalmamıştır. Babası Ahmet Hamdi Bey'i ve Annesi Fatma Zehra Hanımı ikna eder, aile mallarını satıp savar yanlarında oğulları Alparslan ve kızları Dervişe olduğu halde, ak toprakların, hür toprakların, Türk'ün Türk olduğundan utanmadığı, boynunun eğik olmadığı toprakların, anavatanın, Türkiye'nin yoluna düşerler; Viyana vapuru ve.. ver elini İstanbul...

Ailesi İstanbula yerleşince Alparslanın ilk isi Kuleli Askeri Lisesi'ne kayıt olmak olur. Artık O yüreğinin Onu çağırdığı yerde ve düşlerinin peşindedir. O düşlerini düşleyen başkaları da vardır İstanbulda... Derlenip toparlanmışlar, Türklük, Türkçülük ülküsünün O bir daha hiç inmeyecek olan bayrağını açmışlardır. O Yüce Dilek, O aziz Ülkü, O muhteşem düşler, özellikle, bir Ülkü devi olan Atsız Hocanın can evinde, ocağında pişer ve sohbetlerle, şiirlerle, dergilerle, romanlarla mektuplarla Türk aydınlarının gönlüne cemre cemre düşmekte ve yayılmaktadır. Onlarla tanışır, buluşur, Alparslan Türkeş.

Yıl 1936 Kuleli Askeri Lisesi'ni pekiyi derece ile asteğmen olarak bitirince Ankara ve Harp Akademisi yılları baslar. 1938'de Harbiye'den mezun olur, artik O Türk Ordusu'nun genç bir teğmenidir ve Türk Milleti'nin emrindedir.

Yıl 1940 Isparta'da gönlünü Muzaffer Ana'ya kaptırır ve evlenirler. Ayzit, Umay, Selcen, Sevenbige (Çağrı) ve Yıldırım Tuğrul adli çocuklarla çiçeklenir bu evlilik ve bozkurtların Muzaffer Anasının 1974 yılında elim kaybından sonra 1976 yılında, Sevâl Hanımla yaptığı ikinci evliliğinde de Tanrı Onu Ayyüce ve Ahmet Kutalmış adli iki evlât daha vererek sevindirecektir.

Yıl 1944 3 Mayıs.. Ankara'da eski tabirle bir nümayiş yani gösteri veya yürüyüş vardır. Türk'ün, Türklüğün ölmediğini, ölmeyeceğini ve yükselen Türkçülük bayrağının bir daha hiçbir şekilde inmeyeceğini gösteriyorlar. Hem dosta hem düşmana... hem devlet hizmetindeki gafillere hem de yurda sızmaya çalışan hainlere, Asya bozkırlarında yaratılan bozkurt soyluların bozkurt torunlarının, bir kaç çakalın günü birlik menfaatleri için göz yumdukları kızıl yılanın farkında ve onun başını ezme azminde olduklarını gösterirler.

Şâirin öz yurdunda garipsin, özyurdunda parya dediğince tutuklanır Türkçüler... Devrin dalkavuk iktidarının uyduruk nedenlerle açtığı Türkçülük-Turancılık Davası baslar. Türkçüler tabutluklara atılırlar, işkencelere uğrarlar. Türkiye'de Türk Milliyetçisi olmanın bedelidir bu... Genç Üsteğmen Alparslan Türkeşte bunlar arasındadır. 20 Ekim 1944'te kendisini "vatan hainliği" suçlamasıyla sorgulayan mesnetsiz Savcıya "Diğer sanıklar gibi bana da vatan hainliği isnat edilmiştir. Bunu şiddetle redderim. Ben yeryüzünde her şeyden çok milletimi ve vatanimi severim." diye haykırır. Ancak mahkeme tarafından, 9 ay 10 gün hapis cezasına çarptırılır ve bir yıldır hücre hapsi yattığı için tahliye edilir. Kendisine verilen cezada daha sonra Askeri Yargıtay tarafından bozulur ve 2. numaralı mahkemede beraat eder. Bu onun Türk Milliyetçisi olduğu için zindanlara ilk atilisidir ve son olmayacaktır. Ülkücü olmak çileye talip olmaktır, nimete, ikbale değil. O da Türklük Ülküsü için zaman zaman şiddeti artan çileyi bir ömür boyu bir an bile tereddüt etmeksizin ve yakınmaksızın, çekmiş ve çile çekmeyi şeref bilmiştir.

Yıl 1947 Alparslan Türkeş ve 15 diğer Türk subayı, A.B.D. Kara Harp Akademisi ve Piyade Okulunda iki yıllık bir süre eğitim görürler. Bu arada ülkemizden Kars ve Ardahan civarıyla Boğazlardan üs talep eden Sovyetler Birliğinin Komünizm maskesi ardına saklanmış, o eski ve değişmez "Moskofluğu" ayan beyan ortaya çıkar. Bu atmosferde yurda dönen Alparslan Türkeş Gelibolu ve Çankırıdaki görevlerinden sonra 1951 yılında Kurmaylık sınavını kazanır ve 1955 yılında Harp Akademisi'nden Kurmay Binbaşı olarak mezun olur.

Yıl 1955 dış görev için açılan sınavı kazanarak A.B.D. Pentagon'da NATO Türk Temsil Heyeti üyeliğine atanır. Bu arada ... Üniversitesinde Uluslararası Ekonomi eğitimi görür. 1957 yılında Türkiye'ye döner.

1959 yılında Almanya'ya Atom ve Nükleer Okulu'na gönderilir ve bu okulu basarıyla bitirir. O artik bir Kurmay Albaydır.

Yıl 1960, tarih 27 Mayıs öteden beri örgütlenen ve memlekette kardeş kavgasını önleyerek bazı reformlar yapmayı hedefleyen Milli Birlik Komitesi'nin ülke yönetimine el koyduğunu açıklayan bildiriyi radyodan okuyan kişi ve "ihtilâl'in kudretli Albayıdır. Kurmay Albay Alparslan Türkeş ihtilâl hükümetinde Başbakanlık Müsteşarlığı görevini üstlenir. Bu vazifesi esnasında Devlet Planlama Teşkilatı, Devlet istatistik Enstitüsü ve Türk Kültürünü Araştırma Enstitüsü gibi kurum ve kuruluşları kurar.

Ancak Milli Birlik Komitesi arasında ortaya çıkan anlaşmazlıklar nedeniyle, 13Kasim 1960'ta Kurmay Albay Alparslan Türkeş ve "ondörtler" olarak bilinen arkadaşları Komite'nin diğer üyelerince emekliye sevk edilerek tasfiye edilirler ve zorla evlerinden alınıp yurtdışında görevlendirilmek suretiyle sürgün edilirler. O da 19 Kasımda Türkiye'nin Hindistan Büyükelçiliği müşaviri sıfatıyla sürgüne gönderilir.

1961-62 1963 yılına kadar 2,5 yıl, yönetimi elinde bulunduranlarca Alparslan Türkeşin Türkiye'ye dönmesine müsaade edilmez.

Yıl 1963 tarih 23 Mart Alparslan Türkeş sürgünden yurda döner.

Dava arkadaşlarıyla birlikte kadro oluşturup partileşmek amacıyla "Huzur ve Yükseliş Derneği" adli bir dernek kurar.

Kısa bir süre sonra Talat Aydemir'in giriştiği darbe teşebbüsüne karıştığı iddiası ile tutuklanır ve Mamak Askeri Cezaevinde dört ay hücre hapsinde yatar, yargılanır ve beraat eder.

Tarih 31 Mart 1965 saat 11.00 de Cumhuriyetçi Köylü Millet Partisi'ne katılır.

Tarih 1 Ağustos 1965 Cumhuriyetçi Köylü Millet Partisi Büyük Kurultayında Genel Başkanlığına seçilir. Aynı yıl yapılan genel seçimlerde Ankara milletvekili seçilir.

Yıl 1969 Cumhuriyetçi Köylü Millet Partisi'nin adi Milliyetçi Hareket Partisi amblemi de Üç Hilâl olarak değiştirilir. O yıl yapılan genel seçimlerde Adana milletvekili olarak seçilir.

İlki, 31 Mart 1975 -13 Haziran 1977 yılları arasında ve ikincisi de 1 Ağustos - 31 Aralık 1977 tarihleri arasında Süleyman Demirel başkanlığında kurulan koalisyon hükümetlerinde MHP Genel Başkanı olarak, Başbakan Yardımcılığı ve Devlet Bakanlığı yapar.

Ülkü Ocakları, Büyük Ülkü Derneği ve diğer mesleki örgütlenmeler baslar.

1968 Yılından itibaren Marksist ve bölücü gençlik hareketleri üniversitelerde yuvalanır ve üniversite özerkliğinden istifade ederek buraları silah, cephane deposu haline getirerek "Komünist Devrim" için üs haline koyarlar. Üniversiteler işgal altındadır. Her yer Lenin'in Stalin'in Mao'nun resimleri ve komünist sloganlarla doludur. Komünist yeraltı örgütleri "şehir gerillası" mı "kır gerillası" mi tartışmaları yapmakta okullara kendilerine tabi olanlardan başka hiç kimseye hayat hakkı tanımamaktadırlar. Bunun üzerine Başbuğ Alpaslan Türkeş toplanan çok az sayıdaki gence verdiği seminerlerle onları komünizm konusunda aydınlatmaya ve alternatif olarak da Türk Toplumculuğunu, Türk Milliyetçiliğini anlatır. Kısa zamanda çoğalan gençler örgütlenmeye başlarlar. Doktriner Türk Milliyetçiliği safhası başlamıştır. Türk Milliyetçileri Dokuz Işık, dokuz prensip etrafında toplanırlar.

Bu gelişmelerden rahatsız olan Türklük ve Türkçülük düşmanları özellikle de Komünist örgütler kendilerine okulda, fabrikada, köyde, kentte, dağda her yerde ama her yerde karşı çıkıp mücadele eden Ülkücü Hareket'e karşı savaş ilan ederler ve 12 Eylül 1980'e kadar 5000 civarında Ülkücüyü şehit ederler. Devlet'in zaaf içinde olduğu düşünülen "zinde güçlerdi bir şeylerin yani ihtilâlin şartlarının "olgunlaşması" için daha fazla kanın akmasını beklemektedirler.

Başbuğ için 1978, 1979, 1980 yılları bir çoğunu bizzat kendisinin yetiştirdiği binlerce ülküdaşının Komünist çetelerce katledildiğini gördüğü, kan ağlayan bir yürekle her şeye rağmen kaybetmediği soğukkanlılığıyla bir iç savaşı önlediği ızdırap dolu yıllardır.

12 Eylül 1980 sabahı pusudakiler yeterince olgunlaşan şartların neticesi ihtilâllerini yaparlar. Başbuğ Alparslan Türkeş ve Türkiye'nin komünist bir ihtilâle kurban olmasını engelleyen Ülkücü Hareket sanık sandalyesinde, idam sehpalarındadır. Mamaklar ve C5'ler bu sürecin şekillendiği mekanlardır.

Başbuğ 12 Eylül'den üç gün sonra teslim olur. Cunta tarafından tutuklanan Başbuğ, önce 1 ay Uzunada'da daha sonrada Ankara Askeri Dil Okulu'nda ve hastalandığı dönemde de Mevki Hastahanesinde 4,5 yıl hapis yatar. O ve 218 Ülkücünün idamı istenir, 9 Nisan 1985'de tahliye olur ve beraat eder.

Tarih 6 Eylül 1987.. Yapılan referandum neticesi diğer siyasilerle birlikte Başbuğa da konulan siyaset yapma yasağı kalkar ve Başbuğ Milli Ülküyü iktidar yapmak davayı kitlelere anlatmak için yine meydanlardadır.

Tarih 4 Ekim 1987.. Milliyetçi Çalışma Partisi olağanüstü kongresinde Genel Başkanlığa seçilir.

Tarih 20 Ekim 1991.. Genel seçimlerde MÇP'nin RP ve IDP ile yaptığı seçim ittifakı neticesi Yozgat milletvekili seçilir. Başbuğ, son kez T.B.M.M.dedir. Bu dönemde ülkemizi kasıp kavuran bölücü teröre karşı en etkili mücadeleyi O gerçekleştirir.

Tarih 27 Aralık 1992.. Oniks Eylül'ün kapattığı partilerin tekrar açılabilmesini sağlayan değişiklikler neticesi toplanan MHP'nin son kurultay delegeleri, MHP'nin isim ve amblemini MÇP'nin kullanabilmesine karar verirler.

Tarih 24 Ocak 1992 MÇP'nin 4. Olağanüstü kurultayı toplanır ve partinin adini MHP amblemini Üç Hilal olarak değiştirir.

Yıl 1997... tarih 4 Nisan...

----------

